# Some turtle lovin and some snapper!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Had a good charter today and we got a very healthy limit of yak snapper but the real surprise of the day was coming across these big loggerheads doing the nasty!


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

That just looks wrong... I'm surprised they didn't think your yak was a sexy female turtle.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Hhahaha! man that looks awkward


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

see, fat chicks do get lovin too!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That water is lookin a little milky in that bottom pic :/

Fun report Jason, thanks for sharing


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I need a smoke.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Chris V said:


> That water is lookin a little milky in that bottom pic :/
> 
> Fun report Jason, thanks for sharing


Why do you think the ocean is salty?!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Dude he was giving it to her. Biting the heck out of her neck, I will see if the ole lady likes it sea turtle style! :thumbsup:


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

Well did u at least check for cobia under them haha


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Haha, that is a little awkward.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> Why do you think the ocean is salty?!


That would be a fun little "fact" to teach kids on reading rainbow


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report man. Those turtle's are hilarious!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

That's invasion of those turtle privacy, you all snuck up on them in their bed room, man that’s just WRONG! :yesoor turtle getting invaded by nosey humans :blink:hahahahahahaha that was too funny it made me laugh. :thumbup:


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

He still isn't done.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

she turtle looking a little pale


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

deeptracks said:


> she turtle looking a little pale


Naw, just the light. She's got a FRESH coat of wax.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Turtle porn.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Cobia don't like it when the water gets a bit "murkey".


----------

